# 1 in 3 Rule



## pearl372 (Feb 20, 2012)

If RCI confirms a week in a 1 in 3 rule resort, even if you have stayed there within the three years, is it a done deal or can RCI or the resort cancel it at a later date???  Do the resorts soften the policy for non peak time?


----------



## JPD (Feb 20, 2012)

I stayed in orange lakes cc last year (East village) with a 1 and 4 rule. It showed up on my search for a 2012 vacation, so I clicked on the east village and it stopped me from going any furthar stating there was a 1 and 4 year rule and I stayed there last year.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 20, 2012)

In theory, they could cancel your booking.
However, they rely on computers to screen for this, and
I think it unlikely a human will mannually check for it.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 20, 2012)

It may also depend on whether you exchange into the resort or stay on an RCI  Extra Vacation or Last Call. We stayed (exchanged into) at a Williamsburg VA resort years (10-15?) ago and liked it so much we went back 3 years in a row afterwards on Last Calls.  When we attended the 'info meeting' the salesman was amazed that it was our 4th year in a row there since they strictly enforced a 1 in 4 year rule! Practically called us liars until I showed him our past reservations in a binder I keep for timeshare vacations.
SIL & BIL also stayed at Orange Lake 2 years in a row on an Extra Vacation with a guest certificate that I booked for them, although that was 3 or 4 years ago. Maybe RCI keeps better records now.:rofl: 
~Diane


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 21, 2012)

moonstone said:


> Practically called us liars until I showed him our past reservations in a binder I keep for timeshare vacations.



Not a great way to make a sale.


----------

